# General > Music >  Healthy Minds Collapse - Skinandis March 6th

## zebedy

This band are something else. They have played with bands such as Alice In Chains and The Dykeenies and also receive regular air play from Jim Gellaty.

If you fancy having a listen before you decide to come click here for your free download. 

www.musicglue.com/hmc

----------


## Jeid

Not to mention... Elton John, T In The Park, Flood Of Red...

----------


## MusicWicker

Magic band, a bargain at £4

----------


## zebedy

just a wee plug. 

but ourselves (noexitwound) 
have uploaded a new version of our song D[eye]lated to our myspace. 

If anyone has a moment would be lethal to get some feedback on what you think of it. 

www.myspace.com/noexitwound

----------


## Kenneth

Think I prefer the start to the original version, with just the guitars and _then_ the bassline comes in, but other than that, new version sounds cool lek...

Also the middle bit, which starts about 1.05, sounds a bit like the  start to the 'cave' levels music on Super Mario  ::

----------


## Jeid

The start was actually my bad, it wasn't until it was on myspace that I realised the guitar was supposed to be before the bass. I like it though  :Smile:

----------


## zebedy

yeah blame the engineer  :Wink:

----------


## Blast!

Decent turn out for them last time round and with a couple of local bands playing I suspect there will be more.

Thank god they're not taking SoundShok with them this time. They were quite simply the worst band I've ever had to endure.

Looking forward to this gig.

----------


## theboss

> Decent turn out for them last time round and with a couple of local bands playing I suspect there will be more.
> 
> Thank god they're not taking SoundShok with them this time. They were quite simply the worst band I've ever had to endure.
> 
> Looking forward to this gig.


Ah come one now... They weren't the worst band you've EVER seen surely. They were quite good at what they did. It's more like you weren't into their brand of metal surely?

----------


## Kenneth

Who supported Broken Records when they were up here? It wud have been a good idea to get a local band to support bands that come up here, just to drag along a few extra people!

----------


## theboss

> Who supported Broken Records when they were up here? It wud have been a good idea to get a local band to support bands that come up here, just to drag along a few extra people!


Broken Records were supported by an acoustic act from Edinburgh called Withered Hands. He was brilliant. Best acoustic act i'd seen in a long time.

We're well aware that local support acts can bring in extra punters but unfortunately there are very few local acts doing original music up here.

----------


## Kenneth

> Broken Records were supported by an acoustic act from Edinburgh called Withered Hands. He was brilliant. Best acoustic act i'd seen in a long time.
> 
> We're well aware that local support acts can bring in extra punters but unfortunately there are very few local acts doing original music up here.


 
Lol christ aye! I was speaking to him in skins! haha! Nice chap! 

I would love to write my own stuff but it comes out as 

"Fell in love with a girl at the party" 

kind of stuff lol

----------


## Blast!

> Ah come one now... They weren't the worst band you've EVER seen surely. They were quite good at what they did. It's more like you weren't into their brand of metal surely?


 They really were the worst band I've seen. But aye, I'm not into their brand of metal, or any other metal for that matter.




> Broken Records were supported by an acoustic act from Edinburgh called Withered Hands. He was brilliant.


Aye, he was brilliant, some hilarious lyrics.




> I would love to write my own stuff but it comes out as 
> 
> "Fell in love with a girl at the party" 
> 
> kind of stuff lol


That's not too far from some of the crap you play on the radio pal, give it a go.

----------


## Kenneth

"I hate blast
 I hear he gets a mast
 in his pants
 when he gets to dance
 with 10 year old boys 
 In France"

is that any good?!?!

----------


## Jeid

as good as most of the stuff you like...

----------


## Olin

Definetly the underworld mario theme lmao!

Its defo good but all the little riff bits (I'll explain in person to one of the band members incase anyones gonna make a mess of their pants ragin at me on here) are a bit weird to listen to. Like to me the song doesnt flow as well as some of your other stuff?

Any word on when Eyes In The Sky will be coming out?

I still have the original unmixed CDS and canna wait for the full polished version to come out!

----------


## loganbiffy

> Definetly the underworld mario theme lmao!
> 
> Its defo good but all the little riff bits (I'll explain in person to one of the band members incase anyones gonna make a mess of their pants ragin at me on here) are a bit weird to listen to. Like to me the song doesnt flow as well as some of your other stuff?
> 
> Any word on when Eyes In The Sky will be coming out?
> 
> I still have the original unmixed CDS and canna wait for the full polished version to come out!


Cheers bae.  :Smile: 
It's just a little breakdown before the outro riff/solo.
I appreciate people don't get the whole stop/start side of things, it's just one of the little quirks I like putting into songs, most of the time it happens just because it happens  :Grin: 

It's a bit like Smiles Have Meaning. There is no verses or choruses. It's just weirdly structured haha.
Thanks for all the input though guys.

Eyes in the Sky will be out in the next few months providing all goes well.

----------


## Olin

Keen!

Surely not going to use my cover I designed in flat? LMAO!

Na I have been doing my "No Exit Wound - Research" recently and like looking at everything from the first live session and just thinking about what you guys are doing.

Like see D[eye] lated, was everything redone or just certain bits? I think at some point if you guys have time and money you should defo redo at least some of the songs off your "Generous" release cause those songs kick ass! Like I was listening to one of the songs (canna mind which one right now) and I honestly could only hear a drum track.... Was rather sad cause I know live these songs are great!

Keep doing what "yer" doing! (Y)

----------


## loganbiffy

> Keen!
> 
> Surely not going to use my cover I designed in flat? LMAO!
> 
> Na I have been doing my "No Exit Wound - Research" recently and like looking at everything from the first live session and just thinking about what you guys are doing.
> 
> Like see D[eye] lated, was everything redone or just certain bits? I think at some point if you guys have time and money you should defo redo at least some of the songs off your "Generous" release cause those songs kick ass! Like I was listening to one of the songs (canna mind which one right now) and I honestly could only hear a drum track.... Was rather sad cause I know live these songs are great!
> 
> Keep doing what "yer" doing! (Y)


Haha nah man, we will be doing everything DIY (cover, artwork, etc)
Pretty much everything except vocals was redone for D(eye)lated yeah, because it was so poorly recorded in the first place.

We want to re-record some of the stuff from the EP for sure. Will defo be looking into it.  :Grin: 

Thanks man.

----------


## theboss

Please note, the doors will now open at 7pm for this gig, not 8pm. Can you update the top poster to this one please Zeb.

Cheers

----------


## zebedy

no bother john

----------


## zebedy

NOTE*

Please can a mod change the poster as edit button for main post inactive. 

thanks

----------


## zebedy

7pm doors this saturday coming folks. 
can't wait HMC FTMFW ::

----------


## Olin

I hope to fife there's merch! lol

I love going to a gig and buying merch and there wasn't any at Shutter! =[

----------


## theboss

> I hope to fife there's merch! lol
> 
> I love going to a gig and buying merch and there wasn't any at Shutter! =[


I'm pretty sure HMC will have some merch lad.

I think we've got some tshirts kicking about (though you probably have it already) We do however have some new stickers for y'all. You won't have to buy them though!

----------


## zebedy

Tomorrow folks, Really looking forward to HMC

----------


## Jeid

Me too... and I'm looking forward to playing live again. It's been ages

----------


## Jeid

Had a really good night last night, good bands, good times. No Exit Wound and Healthy Minds Collapse were great.

----------


## Connor.

Love Astronot! Yous did really well last night  :Grin:  x


ps. Forgot i was on Connors account. Its Tinkerbell09! :P

----------


## Jeid

Thanks very much, glad you enjoyed it  :Smile:

----------


## Connor.

I'm gonna have to stop leaving my account set to auto-sign in ::

----------


## loganbiffy

It was a grand night, Astronot were really tight and their songs grow on me every time I see them.
Healthy Minds Collapse were quality too, really really good band and great guys  :Grin:

----------


## Olin

I have to admit that I did not like HMC.... I think the Thurso bands were well better!

I had a right chuckle to myself when I read the Disclaimer on the edge of the Astrodots lmao!

Also Marcs planned stunt with his strap was ace too!

----------


## theboss

> I have to admit that I did not like HMC.... I think the Thurso bands were well better!
> 
> I had a right chuckle to myself when I read the Disclaimer on the edge of the Astrodots lmao!
> 
> Also Marcs planned stunt with his strap was ace too!


I think HMC were a bit tired as it was the last night of their tour. Great blokes and a great band.

----------


## Jeid

> Also Marcs planned stunt with his strap was ace too!


Yeah, I loved that part of the gig.

EPIC FAIL!

----------

